# Gaming PC mit Fokus 1440p



## II_LEI_II (7. Dezember 2015)

Guten Abend miteinander,

ich habe im Sinn meinen alten Gaming PC (Signatur) in Rente zu schicken und mir mit meinem ersten schönen Arbeitslohn einen neuen top-notch Gaming PC zusammenzustellen. Vor ca. 3 1/2 Jahren wurde ich von euch schon einmal gut beraten und gedenke es auch dieses mal wieder zu tun. Jedoch will und muss ich dieses mal nicht irgendwo sparen = der Preis spielt soweit keine Rolle. Was ich will, sind alle Current AAA-Games maxed out mit 60+ FPS spielen zu können und diese in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft auf einem 1440p Monitor (mit 144hz). Der PC wird als Hauptcomputer (neben einem Laptop für die Uni) bei mir zuhause verwendet, v.a. für's Gamen, aber auch für die Uni, Video-Bearbeitung und Konsumgerät für Medien !

*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

ca. 3000 - 3800 (in der Schweiz würde da soviel in Euro umgerechnet kosten, darum das Budget)

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

**Ja: 1) Monitor (zurzeit den Asus VG48QE), 2) 5.1 Sound-System von Logitech, 3) G19 Tastatur von Logitech, 4) Steelseries Rival Maus, 5) Steelseries H Wireless Kopfhörer

Nein: kein Betriebssystem

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

Eigenbau (Bruder IT-Guy und hilft)

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

Nein, wird tutti quanti verkauft.

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

Ja, **Asus VG248QE (Full-HD bei 144Hz) ==> später im Sinne auf einen 1440p mit 144Hz aufzustocken. **

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

Wie gesagt, ich will top-notch und alle Current AAA-Titel maxed out spielen mit 60fps+, dazu gehören: GTA V, Fallout 4, Just Cause 3, CoD, SW Battlefront und v.a. kommende BFs =D! Videobearbeitung mit Bildqualität 1080p bei 60fps aufwärts sind auch gefragt (mit viel FPS Luft nach oben).

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

Eine SSD mit 500gb reicht vollkommen. 

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

Ja, ich möchte mir die Option freihalten für später (oder sogar schon früher )!

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

Ein Kartenlesegerät wäre mir ziemlich wichtig und wenn der PC nicht all zu laut ist, habe ich auch nix dagegen. 


*Ich habe mir diesbezüglich schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht, die Gaming PCs meiner Lieblingsyoutuber (Jackfrags, Franky, Linustechtips, etc..) unter die Luppe genommen und etwas zusammengestellt ( _=> keine Angst, ich weiss, dass diese Leute sehr wohl andere Anforderungen aufgrund der Videobearbeitung und -qualität an PC haben als ich_). Es wird wohl kaum gut zusammenpassen, aber den Versuch ist es ja wert. 

*CPU*: i7 5820k 
*CPU-Kühler*: da bräucht ich Hilfe, bis jetzt hatte ich den Hr-02 Macho....
*Mainboard*: Asus Rampage V Extreme, X99 oder eine AS Rock X99 Variante
*GPU*: SLI => 2x Nvidia Gtx 980ti => _1) Ja, ich möchte SLI, 2) welche Graka passen da gut zusammen und sind überhaupt gut?_
*RAM*: 16gb wären toll, _wieviel Hz braucht man da?_
*SSD*: Samsung 840 SSD Evo Series 500gb
*Laufwerk*: nicht wichtig,_ DVD oder Blueray/-brenner?_
*Netzteil*: Corsair AX1200i
*Kartenlesegerät*: _????_
*Gehäuse*: Corsair Carbide Air 540 schwarz

Fehlt da noch was?

Ich freue mich auf eure Vorschläge, besten Dank schon mal im Voraus !!


----------



## exesus (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab zwar nicht so viel Ahnung, aber vielleicht wäre es ja ne Idee, dass du dir erstmal ne eher durchschnittliche GPU Holst und nächstes Jahr mit der neuen Generation ausrüstet? Für full HD brauchst du ja noch kein SLI... Nur mal so als mein Gedanke


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (7. Dezember 2015)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22107b0155f101c6954f3031ada88f82407ba85db17bc

Die Silent Wings in die Front, die eloop an die H110i GTX (die Standardlüfter sind ja ziemlich laut). i5 könnte man durch einen i7 tauschen, macht fürs Gaming aber nicht so viel Sinn. Beim Netzteil könnte ein kleineres reichen, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Kartenleser habe ich keine Ahnung, hab einfach das genommen das am vielversprechendsten aussieht


----------



## chischko (7. Dezember 2015)

Gaga: https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-555559 

2 x Western Digital WD Red   3TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x Crucial MX200 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-5930K, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75930K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M4A2800C16R)
2 x Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P)
1 x Gigabyte GA-X99-Gaming 5
4 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_BL)
1 x Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT (CW-9060019-WW)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1000W ATX 2.4 (BN254)

Sehr gut: https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-587151

1 x Western Digital WD Red   3TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x Crucial MX200  500GB, SATA (CT500MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M4A2800C16R)
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4998-KR)
1 x Gigabyte GA-X99-Gaming 5
4 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster schwarz (PH-ES614P_BK)
1 x Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT (CW-9060019-WW)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11  550W ATX 2.4 (BN250)

Preis Leistung: https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-587572
1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
1 x G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GTZB)
1 x Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98TH15JBJ)
1 x ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2015)

Wozu brauchst du ein 1200 Watt Netzteil?
Den Kühlschrank mit anschließen?

Von SLI würde ich die Finger lassen.
Kauf dir eine GTx 980 Ti und nächstes Jahr wechselst du auf den Big Pascal Chip in Form einer neuen Titan sowieso oder was da halt so kommen wird.


----------



## michelthemaster (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Mal im Ernst: Muss es eine neue CPU + Mainboard + Ram sein? Selbst wenn du das Geld hast, sofern du nicht auf irgendeine der neuen Schnittstellen angewiesen bist, reicht dein 2600k vollkommen aus. Du wirst beim spielen keinen wirklichen Unterschied merken, da sich cpu-seitig leider wenig getan hat die letzten Jahre. Aber eine neue Grafikkarte und vlt eine größere SSD würden dein System wieder top-aktuell halten.

Grüße

Micha


----------



## II_LEI_II (7. Dezember 2015)

vielen Dank für die Antworten ! Die Gaga-Version interessiert mich ^^! Fehlt da nicht ein Kühler für die CPU und das Laufwerk ?!

Edit: @ Micha: nun mit meinem momentanen System bekomm ich bei Just cause 3 (abgesehen von den bekannten Performance Problemen) keine sauberen 30fps hin, bei Bf4 bekomm ich auf Ultra keine sauberen 60fps hin, gleiches bei GTA, Fallout 4, etc... ich möchte einfach einmal die Game so gut es geht maxed out spielen (was ich bis jetzt nicht konnte) und bin bereit dafür ein bisschen tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen!

Edit 2: ok, peinlich, das Corsair Hydro....., aber das Laufwerk fehlt trotzdem !


----------



## chischko (7. Dezember 2015)

Ok ja... die 12 Euro für das DVD Laufwerk werden dein Budget sicher sprengen! 
Ne hast Recht, einfach vergessen... entweder dieses: Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder nen BluRay Brenner: https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-bh16ns40-schwarz-bh16ns40-auar10b-a882988.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## II_LEI_II (7. Dezember 2015)

danke ! Das sollte alles in das Corsair Gehäuse passen oder?


----------



## chischko (8. Dezember 2015)

Nein die AMP! Extreme ist 328mm lang aber es passen nur GPUs mit 320mm Länge rein. 
Ich würde dann ja eher zur Classified greifen. 

Bei deinem Budget würde ich aber wirklich eher zur 2. Konfig greifen und dafür das alles mit Wasser zu kühlen. Ne 2. GPU ist ja schnell integriert.


----------



## II_LEI_II (8. Dezember 2015)

Gut gut, ich hätte schon echt gerne das Corsair Gehäuse, dann werde ich wohl eher zur eVGA greifen. 

Ich versteh aber nicht genau, was du meinst mit "dafür alles mit Wasser zu kühlen"? Die CPU wäre ja durch die Corsair Kühlung eh wassergekühlt. Meinst du damit, dass ich auch die anderen Teile wasserkühlen sollte und wenn ja mit welchen Teilen? Ich kenne mich mit Wasserkühlung rein gar nicht aus. 

Ja, die zweite Konfig. dünkt mich auch ziemlich gut, zumal der i7 5930k laut den Gaming Benchmarks kaum Vorteile bringt. Sogesehen wäre die Konfig nun folgendermassen:


1 x Crucial MX200 500GB, SATA (CT500MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M4A2800C16R)
2x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4998-KR)
1 x Gigabyte GA-X99-Gaming 5
4 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS
1 x Corsair Carbide Air 540 schwarz
1 x Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT (CW-9060019-WW)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN250)
1x*LG Electronics BH16NS40 schwarz*

Was fehlt da noch ?

Und gibt es einen grossen Unterschied zwischen dem Gygabite MB und dem Asus Rampage, dass ich ausgewählt habe, ausser dem Preis?


----------



## chischko (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich meine eine Custom Wasserkühlung, also eine große und ALLES mit Wasser zu kühlen: CPU, GPU und ggf. noch RAM und Motherboard! 
Meist bringt es was für OC, Optik, Lautstärke, Neidfaktor, Bastelfaktor 

Edit: Das NT ist zu schwach für SLI: Besser be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1000W ATX 2.4 (BN254)


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2015)

Ja, man könnte auch die Grafikkarten mit Wasser kühlen, das Corsair Carbide Air 540 ist eh nicht sonderlich gut für 2 luftgekühlte Grafikkarten geeignet, ich hatte die Konstellation selber  mal. Für eine komplette Wasserkühlung müsste man aber schon ~500€ extra einplanen.

Das Netzteil ist für 2 980 Ti's zu schwach, da musst Du schon 750-850 Watt nehmen.


----------



## pain474 (8. Dezember 2015)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die Antworten ! Die Gaga-Version interessiert mich ^^! Fehlt da nicht ein Kühler für die CPU und das Laufwerk ?!
> 
> Edit: @ Micha: nun mit meinem momentanen System bekomm ich bei Just cause 3 (abgesehen von den bekannten Performance Problemen) keine sauberen 30fps hin, bei Bf4 bekomm ich auf Ultra keine sauberen 60fps hin, gleiches bei GTA, Fallout 4, etc... ich möchte einfach einmal die Game so gut es geht maxed out spielen (was ich bis jetzt nicht konnte) und bin bereit dafür ein bisschen tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen!
> 
> Edit 2: ok, peinlich, das Corsair Hydro....., aber das Laufwerk fehlt trotzdem !



Das hat aber sicher nichts mit deinem CPU zu tun!

Ich habe einen i5 2500k und 8 GB Ram. Ich habe vor zwei Monaten von meiner 560Ti auf die R9 390 gewechselt und kann alles auf Ultra vernünftig  zocken! 
Wenn du unbedingt so viel Geld ausgeben willst mach ruhig, ich will dir nur sagen, dass es unnötig ist und du mit einem GPU-Wechsel deutlich billiger und kaum schlechter davon kommst also mit einem neuen 2000€ PC.


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Edit: Das NT ist zu schwach für SLI: Besser be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1000W ATX 2.4 (BN254)



Äh nein. Ein 850 Watt Netzteil reicht völlig aus, auch für OC.


----------



## II_LEI_II (8. Dezember 2015)

Was heisst vernünftig?


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2015)

Die vernünftige Lösung wäre, den i7-2600K zu behalten und zu übertakten. Dann eine GTX 980 Ti dazu und fertig


----------



## II_LEI_II (8. Dezember 2015)

Kann ich als Übergangslösung ja mal probieren. Spielt es eine Rolle, welche 980ti ich reinhaue oder gibt's da bessere und schlechtere....? Und muss ich bei den hochgetakteten Karten etwas beachten/hinzukaufen (Backplate)?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2015)

Musst du nicht, such die eine GTX 980 Ti aus.
Die Palit Super Jetstream ist schnell, leise und günstig.
Würde ich mir kaufen.
Und nächstes Jahr, wenn Pascal auf den Markt ist -- also der Big Chip, vermutlich Ende 2016 -- wechselst du alles auf und steigst gleich auf Broadwell E um.


----------



## II_LEI_II (8. Dezember 2015)

und behalte natürlich die neue Gtx 980ti


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2015)

Wenn nächstes Jahr Big Pascal kommt, kannst du die 980 Ti also Alteisen in die Recycling Tonne werfen.


----------



## chischko (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich biete mich hiermit als Recycling Tonne an!


----------



## II_LEI_II (8. Dezember 2015)

naja wenn ich mir jetzt eine Gtx 980ti kaufe, dann werd ich in einem Jahr kaum was neues kaufen.. :/.. Warten kann man ja immer auf die neue Generation...weiss nicht


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2015)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> naja wenn ich mir jetzt eine Gtx 980ti kaufe, dann werd ich in einem Jahr kaum was neues kaufen..



Ich hab die 980 Ti nur als Übergangskarte drin.
Das Teil ist so erschreckend langsam, wird Zeit, dass schnellere Modelle kommen.


----------



## II_LEI_II (8. Dezember 2015)

Diese müsste in mein Gehäuse reinpassen oder ==> Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming. Hat jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Softy (9. Dezember 2015)

Wenn Du den oberen Laufwerkskäfig ausbaust, passen auch größere Modelle rein.

Kühler und leiser als die Gigabyte wären z.B. die Produktvergleich Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream, Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti HerculeZ X3 Air Boss Ultra

siehe hier: Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test


----------



## Maddrax111 (9. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn nächstes Jahr Big Pascal kommt, kannst du die 980 Ti also Alteisen in die Recycling Tonne werfen.



Ich glaube die imposanten Leistungssteigerungen von Pascal erst wenn ich echte richtige Benchmarks in vernünftigen Testumgebungen sehe, vorher ist mir das alles zu wage.


----------



## II_LEI_II (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe nun die evga gtx 980 superclocked acx 2.0 ausgewählt, da sie bei Softy in der guten Mitte liegt der Leistungsaufnahme/Lautstärke ist und von der Länge her, problemlos in mein jetziges Gehäuse reicht !


----------



## markus1612 (9. Dezember 2015)

Die 980 solltest du keinesfalls kaufen.....550€ für max 15% mehr Leistung ggü der 970/390 und nur 4GB Vram. Das PLV der Karte ist absolut mies.


----------



## II_LEI_II (9. Dezember 2015)

habe mich verschrieben, da fehlt ein ti am schluss


----------



## markus1612 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ahaaa


----------



## Redsupp (9. Dezember 2015)

Mensch, Student und erster Lohn gleichmal zw 3000 und 4000€. Ich glaub ich werd Wirtschaftsflüchtling und geh in die Schweiz 

Und nebenbei, es macht wirklich Sinn erstmal "nur" eine 980Ti zu kaufen.


----------



## Andinistrator (9. Dezember 2015)

Natürlich, muss jeder selber wissen und es ist ja reine Spekulation, ob die neue GPU Generation wirklich so viel bringt. Ich komme wunderbar klar mit der R9 390, in Anbetracht von VR Brillen, DisplayPort 1.3 oder HDMI 2.0a kann, muss man aber nicht auf die next Gen warten. Ich persönlich... warte


----------



## II_LEI_II (9. Dezember 2015)

@Redsupp: ich bin Physio, die Ausbildung ist halb Studium, halb Lehre. Zudem bin ich fertig, da ist es (im Gegensatz zu anderen nicht praktischen Studiuenrichtungen) normal, dass man so startet....


----------



## chischko (9. Dezember 2015)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> @Redsupp: ich bin Physio, die Ausbildung ist halb Studium, halb Lehre. Zudem bin ich fertig, da ist es (im Gegensatz zu anderen nicht praktischen Studiuenrichtungen) normal, dass man so startet....



Also ich hab schon einige fertige Ingenieure etc. eingestellt bzw. mit verfolgt die aus dem Dualstudium kamen und mit 3-4k netto im Monat fängt hier in Deutschland so gut wie keiner an... ^^


----------



## II_LEI_II (11. Dezember 2015)

Naja, Grundsatzdiskussion über Lohn und Lebensstandard zw. D und CH müssen wir ja nicht führen. Wenn ihr seht was man in CH für ein Kinoticket zahlt, dann macht der Lohn auf einmal wieder Sinn xD! Egal....

Viel wichtiger: die neue Graka (siehe Signatur) ist verbaut und funktioniert. Alle Titel laufen auf Ultra mit stabilen 60fps, sauber, sehr zufrieden soweit. Aber es fragt sich, ob dies auch mit meiner Konfig. auf einem 1440p Monitor möglich ist...


----------



## chischko (12. Dezember 2015)

Also ich hab die Classi s. Signatur (also fast de gleich Karte) auf WQHD laufen und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung mit leichtem OC... Probier es einfach aus ... 
Ich sag einfach mal, dass der Unterschied FHD vs. WQHD deutlich ist und natürlich auch mehr Leistung zieht aber natürlich nicht so extrem wie UHD... deswegen meiner Meinung: die 980 Ti ist die perfekte Karte für WQHD Gaming!


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> deswegen meiner Meinung: die 980 Ti ist die perfekte Karte für WQHD Gaming!



Naaaja. Also ich spiele mit den gleichen Settings und bei vielen Spielen muss ich die ingame-Settings runterstellen. Oder eben mit fps-Drops leben. Daher würde ich eine 980Ti ausreichend für WQHD bezeichnen, perfekt ist anders


----------



## steinf131 (12. Dezember 2015)

Lei willst du uns mal Bilder zeigen von deinem Build, bin persönlich mal gespannt wie ein volles AIR 540 ausschaut.

Hast du die zusätzliche staubfilter gekauft?


----------



## II_LEI_II (13. Dezember 2015)

@steinf131: hey! Also ich zeige gerne mal ein Bild von meinem aktuellen PC, denn da habe ich die neue Graka verbaut. Der "neue PC" (mit dem Corsair 540) steht noch aus !


----------



## markus1612 (13. Dezember 2015)

steinf131 schrieb:


> Lei willst du uns mal Bilder zeigen von deinem Build, bin persönlich mal gespannt wie ein volles AIR 540 ausschaut.
> 
> Hast du die zusätzliche staubfilter gekauft?



Volles Air 540 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (13. Dezember 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Volles Air 540
> 
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/
> 15/12/13/1a3dcc0b1a6761544c45f054fb0f7883.jpg



Link geht nicht scheinbar


----------



## markus1612 (13. Dezember 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Link geht nicht scheinbar


Ja wow.....nach dem neu hochladen gehts plötzlich


----------



## chischko (13. Dezember 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Ja wow.....nach dem neu hochladen gehts plötzlich


Nope... leider immer noch nicht: Sowohl Safari als auch Firefox nörgeln rum: NoSuchKeyThe specified key does not exist.<br />  15/12/13/1a3dcc0b1a6761544c45f054fb0f7883.jpg0D45BE33579D08A25ueFmYofd8yqOPjYDvNn+os5/K53izWoqxoJebrpou413XNz+gaW+/3pOSddUPb2dbx+KCVqYqI=


----------



## markus1612 (13. Dezember 2015)

Mein Chrome wills auch nicht öffnen, aber die Tapatalk App zeigts mir an.


----------



## chischko (13. Dezember 2015)

Appspezifisches Linkformat? Probier's halt mit nem Lightshot Screeni


----------



## steinf131 (13. Dezember 2015)

Moin,
das scheint ja ziemlich leer noch bei dir  Da muss noch ein zweite Sapphire für Crossfire her hrhrhr

Bildquelle: markus1612


----------



## steinf131 (13. Dezember 2015)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> @steinf131: hey! Also ich zeige gerne mal ein Bild von meinem aktuellen PC, denn da habe ich die neue Graka verbaut. Der "neue PC" (mit dem Corsair 540) steht noch aus !



Kenne ich... muss auch bis Januar warten..


----------



## markus1612 (13. Dezember 2015)

Da es nur die 4GB Version ist, kommt da sicher keine 2te.


----------



## Redsupp (13. Dezember 2015)

Also ich spiel sogar mit einer R9 390 auf WQHD  Bis jetzt konnt ich locker überall höchste Settings und ohne Problem zocken.


----------



## II_LEI_II (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute! Macht es bei meinem aktuellen PC Sinn eine WaKü einzubauen? Mein CPU-Kühler gibt öfters Fehlermeldungen beim Booten an. Habe ich deutliche Vorteile gegenüber einer "normalen" Lüfterkühlung?

Und wenn ja welche (bspw. die Corsair H100i?)?


----------



## flotus1 (1. Juni 2016)

Welcher Art sind denn die Fehlermeldungen? Dass es nicht anläuft oder die Drehzahl zu gering ist?


----------



## II_LEI_II (14. Juni 2016)

Ne, es wird beim Boot nur ein "CPU-Fan error" angezeigt. Dann hängt sich der Boot auf. Nach zwei drei Versuchen mit dem Resetbutton startet er dann normal.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Juni 2016)

Die Meldungen kann man häufig manuell ausschalten da die Lüfter teilweise am Anfang nicht genug Spannung zum anlaufen oder die Drehzahl zu gering ist hatte ich bei meinem alten Asus Board auch.

Wakü macht nur Sinn wenn du stärker OCen willst und bereit bist ordentlich zu investieren für eine vernünftige.


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. Juli 2016)

Also die Meldungen zum Kühler haben sich gelegt. Nun habe ich folgende Anliegen:

1) Ja OC will ich mit meinem nächsten PC-Upgrade machen.....
2) eine zweite Gtx 980ti ist auf dem Weg zu mir, ich will SLI betreiben!
3) eine neue CPU wird angeschaft; i7 6800k oder i7 6850k? Laut Benchmarks nehmen die sich im Gamen im Moment nicht viel! Welche Wakü brauche ich also dazu? ==> *CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i v2 Extreme Performance?*
4) Welches Mobo ist ideal dafür? Da muss nicht gespart werden, sofern es sinnvolle, nutzbare Features hat! ==> *ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1, Intel X99 (90MB0JG1) (too much?)*
5) neue Ram werden auch angeschafft: 16gb (welche Hz?)  ==>  *CORSAIR Vengeance LPX Black, 16GB*?
6) ein neues Netzteil brauche ich glaub auch oder`? ==> *EVGA 850 GQ, 850 Watts?

*Passt das in mein Gehäuse ?

Das sind meine Zukunftspläne für den Herbst! Bis dahin bin ich aber noch am Geld sparen und möchte mit meinem aktuellen PC noch so gut fahren wie möglich. Leider spinnen die USB-Buchsen (USB 2.0 und 3.0). Sie erkennen teilweise keine Hardware mehr, oder erst nach mehr maligem Einstecken? Bringt für solche Probleme ein BIOS-Update etwas oder reicht da eine Treiberaktualisierung? Gibt es evtl. ein gutes Programm, dass die aktuellen Treiber erkennt und mit welchem ich aktuelle automatisch runterladen kann (mein Bruder rät von solchen Programmen eher ab)?

Wäre um Hilfe froh !


----------



## flotus1 (2. Juli 2016)

1) schön, darfst du gerne 
2)  zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ein SLI mit GTX 980TI aufbauen? Und das obwohl man erst noch ein Netzteil dafür kaufen muss? halte ich für ziemlich sinnlos. War sie wenigstens billig?
3) Für einen Gaming-PC wäre Sockel 1151 besser, billiger und in gewisser Weise auch "zukunftssicherer". Da brauchst du dir dann auch keine Gedanken um Wasserkühlung zu machen.
4) sinnvolle, nutzbare Features bestimmst du. 400€ Für ein Board sollten mit sehr konkretem Gegenwert gerechtfertigt sein. Sonst: ASUS X99-A II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
5) Sofern du dich für Sockel 2011-3 entscheidest solltest du 4 DIMMs nehmen, 32GB wären angesichts deiner restlichen Pläne passend. Zum Beispiel Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2800, CL14-16-16-36 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
6) siehe 2. Ich halte es für den falschen Schritt zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt. Aber ja, für deinen Plan brauchst du ein neues Netzteil in dieser Leistungsklasse.


----------



## blautemple (2. Juli 2016)

Push wer noch nicht mal in der Lage ist die USB Treiber und co selbstständig zu aktualisieren sollte eventuell die Finger von SLI lassen, das ist nicht einfach, ich stecke die 2. Karte rein und kümmere mich dann nicht mehr darum


----------



## NuVirus (2. Juli 2016)

Also zur Kühlung, gerade bei 2 Grafikkaren wäre wenn es leise und kühl bleiben soll eine Wakü sehr sinnvoll aber auch sehr teuer und ggf. neues Gehäuse erforderlich für internen Verbau dieser.

Mit 2 980Ti zum aktuell erhältlichen Kurs wohl sogar ok man muss halt auf dem VRAM Verbrauch achten aber man muss sich im klaren sein das der Speicher wohl in einigen Games zum Flaschenhals wird und ein komplettes Upgrade ggf. sinnvoll ist wenn High-End Karten kommen.


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. Juli 2016)

@flotus1: Danke für Die Ratschläge. Die Karte war ziemlich billig. Mit 350 Euro, neu, ein schönes Schnäppchen mMn. Was bringt mir ein 1151 Sockel gegenüber dem 2011-3 (was heisst in gewisserweise "zukunftsicherer")?. Wieso muss ich mir bei der Anschaffung von einem 1151 Sockel keine Gedanken um die Wakü machen? Unter nutzbaren Features verstehe ich, guten SLI Support (ich will halt auch alles auf Ultra mit "lockeren" 60+ FPS und einiges drüber auf 1440p und später evtl. 4K gerüstet sein bei ca. 60 FPS (sobald ein 144hz Monitor draussen ist) ==> Daher finde ich die SLI Anschaffung auch nicht "sinnlos". ), gute Bluetoothunterstützung (Asus Rampage...), genügend USB 3.0 Ports, allgemein genügend Anschlüsse (darum gefällt mir das ASUS Rampage so gut, und die Farbe taugt mir auch ^^), gute OC-Voraussetzung, etc... Ich will auf dem PC später auch Video bearbeiten, etc.... 

@blautemple: Den Kommentar finde ich unangebracht. In einem Forum soll es ja auch drum gehen, einander Tipps zu geben/einander zu helfen und ich bin mit dieser Frage an euch gestossen, weil ich es halt nicht weiss und mich weiterbilden will. Daher, besten Dank .

@NuVirus: Das kann sein, aber die neuen Gtx 1080 (ausser dann evtl. die Gtx1080ti) haben fast keinen FPS-Bonus im Vergleich zur Gtx980ti. Daher bleibe ich lieber bei einem Gtx980ti Setup...?


----------



## NuVirus (2. Juli 2016)

2 980Ti sind aktuell sehr brauchbar es kann halt sein das der VRAM in bestimmten Fällen ausgeht sonst hat ne gebrauchte 980Ti im guten Design aktuell das beste PLV der High-End Karten imho - hab ja selbst schon länger eine.

Als Netzteil wäre die perfekte Lösung ein Be Quiet P11 850W das hat ne sehr gute Technik verbaut ab 850 - vorher ne kleinere Basis die für eine Grafikkarte natürlich auch völlig ausreichend ist^^


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. Juli 2016)

Das be Quiet P11 gibt's bei uns in der Schweiz leider nicht. Geht da auch das von mir angegebene EVGA Netzteil mit ebenfalls 850w?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

Wieso?
gibt es doch.
BE QUIET! Dark Power Pro 11, 850 Watt (BN253) - Toppreise.ch Preisvergleich Schweiz


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. Juli 2016)

Stimmt , hab's irgendwie nicht gefunde ^^! Danke!


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

Falls dir EVGA lieber ist, kannst du das P2 nehmen.
EVGA SuperNova P2, 850 Watt (220-P2-0850-X2) - Toppreise.ch Preisvergleich Schweiz


----------



## flotus1 (2. Juli 2016)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> @flotus1: Danke für Die Ratschläge. Die Karte war ziemlich billig. Mit 350 Euro, neu, ein schönes Schnäppchen mMn. Was bringt mir ein 1151 Sockel gegenüber dem 2011-3 (was heisst in gewisserweise "zukunftsicherer")?. Wieso muss ich mir bei der Anschaffung von einem 1151 Sockel keine Gedanken um die Wakü machen? Unter nutzbaren Features verstehe ich, guten SLI Support (ich will halt auch alles auf Ultra mit "lockeren" 60+ FPS und einiges drüber auf 1440p und später evtl. 4K gerüstet sein bei ca. 60 FPS (sobald ein 144hz Monitor draussen ist) ==> Daher finde ich die SLI Anschaffung auch nicht "sinnlos". ), gute Bluetoothunterstützung (Asus Rampage...), genügend USB 3.0 Ports, allgemein genügend Anschlüsse (darum gefällt mir das ASUS Rampage so gut, und die Farbe taugt mir auch ^^), gute OC-Voraussetzung, etc... Ich will auf dem PC später auch Video bearbeiten, etc....



Mit Sockel 1151 sind zunächst mal die Investitionskosten deutlich geringer. Das ist Geld das du schon mal zurück legen kannst um wieder mal etwas neues zu kaufen wenn es etwas gibt. Zudem wird es in den nächsten Jahren keine Spiele geben bei denen ein I7-6700k nicht reicht, ein I7-6800k hingegen schon. Dafür ist der I7-6800k in sehr vielen Games langsamer. Dann wäre da noch die Plattform. Sockel 2011-3 ist am Ende, es wird keine neuen CPUs mehr geben. Für Sockel 1151 hingegen schon. 
Eine teure Wasserkühlung brauchst du nicht um einen I7-6700k an die Grenzen zu übertakten. Die Abwärme ist deutlich geringer als bei den 6-Kernern. Broadwell-E ist Tests zu Folge auch nicht wirklich gut zu übertakten.
SLI-Support hat nahezu jedes bessere Mainboard. Kein Grund dafür dermaßen viel Geld hinzublättern.
Gute OC-Voraussetzungen  Wenn du Glück hast kannst du mit einem teuren Board 200MHz mehr rausquetschen.
Auch zu bedenken wäre: wenn so viele Anschlüsse gebraucht werden und dann noch SLI betrieben wird könnte ein I7-6800k schon zu wenige PCIe-Lanes bereit stellen. Dann wirds nochmal teurer.

Vielleicht sehe ich das ganze ja zu sehr aus der Preis-Leistungs Perspektive und bin der falsche Mann für so ein Vorhaben.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehe ich das ganze ja zu sehr aus der Preis-Leistungs Perspektive und bin der falsche Mann für so ein Vorhaben.



Kauf dir einen 10 Kerner und gut.
Kostet doch nur doppelt soviel wie der 8 Kerner.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Juli 2016)

Über den Sockel 2011-3 kann man nachdenken, wenn die Kohle da ist und man sich nicht beim Restsystem einschränken muss. 
Wenn man den 6700K und einen 5820K/6800K @stock betrachtet, ist der 6700K ist für Spiele aktuell gleich gut oder sogar besser wie die Sechskerner. 

In Zukunft könnte sich das durch die Konsolen, DX12/Vulkan und die Tatsache, dass man aktuell an einem Punkt angelangt ist, wo mehr Leistung längerfristig effizient nur noch über mehr Threads erreicht werden kann, durchaus noch deutlich zugunsten der Sechskerner ändern. Allerdings muss man für die Plattform am Anfang halt mindestens 100€ mehr in die Hand nehmen (der 5820K kostet etwa 50€ mehr wie ein 6700K, ein MSI X99A SLI Plus nochmal etwa 50€ mehr wie z.B. ein ASUS ROG Ranger, ASRock Z170 Extreme 4, Gigabyte Z170X-UD3). 

Lohnt sich in meinen Augen definitiv.


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Antworten. Nun den Sockel würde ich vermutlich wie beim letzten PC wieder für 4 Jahre nicht ändern. Von daher könnte ich ja gut mit dem 2011-3 fahren. Die Kohle spielt soweit keine Rolle, ich will einfach Leistung.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

Wenn du in 4 Jahren was neues kaufen willst, kannst du auch einen gebrauchten Ivy Bridge Kram kaufen.
Oder deinen jetzigen Rechner noch 4 Jahre lang nutzen. Der hält noch solange.


----------



## II_LEI_II (3. Juli 2016)

also nach ein bisschen Research habe ich nun folgende Konfiguration für's Upgrade:

CPU: i7 6800k
Mobo: ASRock Fatality X99 Extreme Performance
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX Black 32gb
Netzteil: EVGA Supernova P2 850W
Cardreader (will ich als Extra): Raidsonic IcyBox IB-867 (gibt's was besseres?)
Wakü:  Corsair Hydro Series H100i v2 Extreme Performance

Gesamtpreis: 1250.-

Laut einigen Foren wie Reddit/Tomshardware/etc.. nehmen sich der i7 6700k und 6800k nicht viel. Aber wenn man regelmässiges Rendering oder Streamen betreiben möchte (jo!), ist der i76800k von Vorteil. Der i7 5820k sei für eine 2 Jahre alte CPU auch sehr gut (und v.a. für's Gamen), aber der 6700k/6800k haben mehr Zukunftspotential (in welche Richtung Games weiterentwickelt werden). Darum habe ich mich eher für den i7 6800k entschieden. Das Mobo wird von Tomshardware als bestes X99 Board 2016 dargestellt, wegen dem guten OC-Potential, den zahlreichen Anschlüssen (aber halt auch teuer, was ich aber nicht so stört) und dem guten SLI Support.

Jetzt: a) passen die Dinge zusammen und sogar in mein derzeitiges Gehäuse? (die zwei Gtx980ti nicht vergessen ), b)irgendwelche weitere Einwände (Fokus: 1440p/evtl. 4k Gamen, Rendern in 1440p-4k/Streamen!) und c) gibt's einen besseren Cardreader zu empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

Meinst du das board?
ASRock Fatal1ty X99 Professional/3.1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder das?
ASRock Fatal1ty X99 Professional Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nimm das MSI, reicht völlig.
MSI X99A SLI Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## II_LEI_II (3. Juli 2016)

@Threshold: das MSI sieht fesch aus und hat alle Anschlüsse, welche ich brauch und ist dabei auch noch günstiger! Aber in der Schweiz hat das Board einige negative Reviews (langsames Booten, schlechte OC-Software, anfällig)?? Ich habe das ASRock mit 3.1 gemeint


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

Mir wäre das Asrock schlicht zu teuer.
Hast du dir das Strix schon mal angeguckt?
ASUS ROG Strix X99 Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## II_LEI_II (3. Juli 2016)

Auch gut. Da gäbe es noch das MSI X99s Krait Edition dass in den Benches ziemlich gut abschneidet?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

Kannst du auch nehmen. 
Schau nach der Ausstattung, die du haben willst.


----------



## II_LEI_II (4. Juli 2016)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Asus Sabertooth X99? Ein älteres Board, aber es schneidet in allen Benches richtig gut ab? Muss dazu sagen, das gefällt mir jetzt einfach vom Aussehen her am besten ^^'!


----------



## flotus1 (4. Juli 2016)

Es wundert mich ein wenig dass hier noch nicht darauf eingegangen wurde dass ein I7-6800k nur 28 PCIe-Lanes bereit stellt. Aber wahrscheinlich habe ich zu wenig Ahnung davon und es ist hier überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## markus1612 (4. Juli 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Es wundert mich ein wenig dass hier noch nicht darauf eingegangen wurde dass ein I7-6800k nur 28 PCIe-Lanes bereit stellt. Aber wahrscheinlich habe ich zu wenig Ahnung davon und es ist hier überhaupt kein Problem.



Solange man nicht 2 GPUs, 2 M.2 SSDs und 5'000 andere PCIe Karten einbaut, braucht man nicht mehr als 28 Lanes.


----------



## II_LEI_II (4. Juli 2016)

Guter Input! Aber 2GPUs im SLI und evtl. 2 SSDs sollten dann kein Problem sein?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## markus1612 (4. Juli 2016)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> Guter Input! Aber 2GPUs im SLI und evtl. 2 SSDs sollten dann kein Problem sein?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Normale SSDs sind nicht mit PCIe 3.0 x4 angebunden und daher kein Problem.


----------



## II_LEI_II (4. Juli 2016)

Gut gut, besten Dank noch einmal! So dann sieht die Konfiguration/Upgrade im Moment so aus:

CPU: i7 6800k
Mobo: *ASRock Fatality X99 Extreme Performance oder Asus Sabertooth X99* (ich weiss eher teuer, sie haben aber in den Tests durchweg positiv und besser als einige X99 Motherboards abgeschnitten und sie erfüllen meine Anschlussbedingungen :)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX Black 32gb
Netzteil: EVGA Supernova P2 850W
Cardreader: *Raidsonic IcyBox IB-867 (irgendwelche Einwände?)*
Wakü: *Corsair Hydro Series H100i v2 Extreme Performance*

Bei den rot markierten Teilen bin ich mir noch etwas unsicher. Gibt's einen grossen Unterschied zwischen dem einen oder anderen Mobo? Wie sieht's aus wegen dem Cardreader und der Wakü? *Passen die Dinge in mein Gehäuse?*


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2016)

Du kannst bei einer 28 Lanes CPU zwei Karten und den M.2 Slot nutzen, dann sind die Lanes weg.
Falls noch eine Soundkarte verbaut wird, muss auf ein Slot ausgewichen werden, der am PCH angebunden ist. Darauf ist unbedingt zu achten, wenn es gibt Boards, deren Slots alle an der CPU angebunden sind und dann entsprechend deaktiviert werden.


----------



## II_LEI_II (4. Juli 2016)

Ok und wie schaut das bei diesen beiden Mobod aus? Soundkarte wird keine verbaut. Würdest du denn wegen den Lanes eher zum i7 6700k tendieren?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2016)

Sockel 2100-3 kostet nun mal spürbar mehr, braucht spürbar mehr Strom und muss spürbar stärker gekühlt werden. Der Vorteil im Game ist gleich null.
Von daher musst du wissen, was du kaufen willst.


----------



## II_LEI_II (4. Juli 2016)

OK, ich muss hier glaub mal ein Break machen. Scheint ein wenig ein hin und her zu sein.

Erstmal will ich kurz erklären, warum ich so auf den teuren Komponenten und dem Upgrade beharre. Als ich vor 4 Jahren von euch beraten wurde, erhielt ich eine Zusammenstellung, welche zwar gut war aber mit welcher ich in den Spielen (auf Full-HD) nie die Ultra Marke auf stabilen 60 FPS+ halten konnte. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich was falsch gemacht habe oder was auch immer. Darum, denke ich, beharre ich dieses mal so scharf auf Top-Komponenten, auch wenn sie überteuert sind. Ich will nicht schon wieder "unter 60FPS" mit eig. guten PC-Teilen sein. 

Es bieten sich jetzt 3 Möglichkeiten für mich:

1) Ein paar von euch haben mir geraten, mein aktuelles System zu behalten und es zu übertakten. Kann ich natürlich machen, findet mein Geldbeutel auch super. Dazu habe ich aber ein paar Unsicherheiten: a) Brauche ich dafür nicht eine bessere Kühlung (= Wakü?), b) sollte ich was falsch machen, schmorrt mir dann mehr als nur der CPU durch (Mobo, GPU, etc.. nicht auch?)? Dazu muss auch gesagt sein, wieviel ich überhaupt noch aus meinem System rausholen kann und wie gut das mit SLI fährt...??

2) Ich kaufe mir ein Sockel 2011-3 System zusammen mit "überteuerten" Komponenten.

3) Ich kaufe mir ein Sockel 1151 und habe ein gutes P/L-Verhältniss => Das wäre auch ideal, ich habe aber vor oben genannter Enttäuschung, wieder etwas "Angst".

Was wäre eurer Meinung nach, die optimale Entscheidung?


----------



## flotus1 (4. Juli 2016)

Ob du ein Spiel mit "Ultra-Einstellungen" und 60FPS+ spielen kannst hängt zunächst mal am Spiel selbst. Es gibt einfach Games mit denen bekommt man jede aktuelle Hardware klein, egal wie viel Geld dafür ausgegeben wurde.
In zweiter Linie hängt es an der Grafikkarte wie viele FPS noch in Ultra-Einstellungen anliegen.
Aber in praktisch keinem Game (wer eine Ausnahme kennt möge sich melden) spielt es in Ultra-Einstellungen eine Rolle ob man die aktuelle Top-CPU mit 4 oder mit 6 Kernen hat.
Das hat auch nichts mit übertriebener Sparsamkeit zu tun, die CPU ist einfach der falsche Ansatzpunkt um in hohen Grafikeinstellungen mehr FPS zu bekommen. Dafür ist die GPU zuständig.


----------



## II_LEI_II (4. Juli 2016)

Dann würdest du eher bei der aktuellen Zusammenstellung bleiben und nicht's an der Kühlung ändern für OC?


----------



## Maddrax111 (5. Juli 2016)

Das Problem ist leider all zu oft eine überzogene Erwartungshaltung. Ich kaufe mir jetzt einen Highendrechner der dann auch noch in 3 Jahren alles auf ultra und 60 FpS schaffen muss was  schon zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes nicht geht. Der User HiSn sagt es immer sehr treffend: Die Softwareindustrie ist der Motor der Hardwareindustrie.

Das war so und wird auch so bleiben. 
Auch SLI ist da nicht der Heilsbringer. Schau doch mal in die SLI Support Liste bei NV rein welche aktuellen Triple A-Titel keinen  haben. Das wird sich meines Erachtens auch noch verstärken.

Was ich allerdings nicht glaube das sich 6-Kerner all zu schnell durchsetzen und daran werden auch Konsolen wie die Scorpio nichts ändern wie IGameKrudan ein oder zwei Seiten vorher meint. 
Zum einem weil der Preis dagegen spricht,zum Preis einer CPU kriegt man einen I5 mit Board und RAM und daraus resultierend das Abermillionen User mit Quadcores auch älterer Baureihen,FXern und teilweise noch Core2Quads und Phenoms unterwegs sind.Die müssten ja erst mal alle verschwinden um eine spürbare Verschiebung zu den 6-Kerner zu haben sonst machen sich die Schmieden ja selber einen Grossteil der Käuferschicht kaputt.
Und das wird etliche Jahre dauern und dann ist auch der 6800k veraltet.


----------



## chischko (5. Juli 2016)

Bleib bei deiner jetzigen Konfig und ersetz wenn dann nur die Grafikkarte (durch z.B. die 1080Ti). Das wird immer den größten Effekt bringen. 
Wenn Du außerdem ne wirkliche Leistungssteigerung willst müsstest Du auf nen 6900K oder 6950X gehen um da was zu merken. In Games wirst Du allerdings mMn so gut wie nix merken, da die allerwenigsten Games CPU limitiert sind und ob sie dann mit 6 oder 8 oder gar 10 Kernen (bei meist geringerem Pro-Kern-Takt) wirklich besser skalieren als mit 4 Kernen bleibt auch meist ein dickes Fragezeichen. 

Wenn Du an der Kühlung was machen willst: Custom WaKü! Bringt keine FPS (außer im einstelligen %-Bereich vielleicht wenn noch etwas mehr OC möglich ist als unter Luftkühlung), ist meist sehr teuer (unter 1.000 Euro kriegt man da eigentlich nix wirklich komplettes und leises zusammen für GPU und CPU und. ggf. noch MoBo/RAM), ist ein riesiger Aufwand und mit Risiken verbunden und nur was für Bastler etc.


----------



## II_LEI_II (5. Juli 2016)

Gut. Danke für die Ratschläge. Die zweite GPU ist schon unterwegs, daher werde ich vermutlich trotzdem SLi betreiben. Kurze Frage für OC. Ich werde mich da sicher einlesen. Brauchts da nach 4 Jahren mal wieder etwas Wärmeleitpaste auf dem CPU [emoji28]?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (5. Juli 2016)

SLI: Mei... es hat halt so seine Probleme das liebe SLI (abgesehen von den Mehrkosten für's NT und Strom) ... Flickering und teils wie bereits geschrieben mangelhafte Unterstützung selbst bei AAA Titeln. 
WLP: 
Kommt auf die Paste drauf an. Aber um es zu kontrollieren musst Du eh den Kühler abnehmen, dann würde ich sie gleich ersetzen.


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2016)

Wenn die Temperaturen unter Last ok sind, brauchst Du die WLP nicht erneuern (und auch nicht unter den Kühler schauen ).


----------



## II_LEI_II (5. Juli 2016)

Dann schau ich dass die Bestellung der ti storniert wird, lese mich ins OC ein und schau dann weiter (Hey Softy, immer noch da was ^^')!

Update: Gut die Graka lässt sich nicht mehr stornieren. SLI sollte auf dem aktuellen Mobo aber kein Problem darstellen, oder? Dann kaufe ich mir eben noch das neue Netzteil dazu (das EVGA) und eine SLI Bridge. Sollte so gehen oder?


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2016)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> (Hey Softy, immer noch da was ^^')!



Nur sporadisch  Hatte Deinen Thread abonniert und dann das Bedürfnis, da mal wieder was reinzuschreiben 

Das mit SLI und dem Board funktioniert so  SLI Bridge sollte eigentlich beim Board dabei sein.


----------



## II_LEI_II (5. Juli 2016)

Danke! Werde dann alles einbauen und ein paar Bilder posten für die, die es interessiert! 

@Softy: ich glaube ich habe die Teile nicht mehr aus der OVP ^^'....

Update: Hab übrigens grad die SLI-Bridge gefunden. Die sieht etwas verkümmert aus... kann ich die (ohne Auswirkungen auf den PC) noch so brauchen ^^'??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2016)

Wenn sie passt, passt sie. Probiere es aus.


----------



## II_LEI_II (4. August 2016)

Hey, 

so die Grakas sind nun endlich eingebaut und funktionieren top. Im Schnitt, sofern SLI unterstützt wird, habe ich nun effektiv 30-40% mehr Frames, zum Teil sogar 50% (Bf Hardline vorher 55-62Fps auf 64er Server, nun 87-121). Danke für die Beratungen!

PS: ist es normal, dass die einte GPU mit 0.999V und die andere mit 0.980V arbeitet?

Hier noch zwei Bilder des Setups: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2016)

Ja, beide GPUs sind ja nicht Haar gleich. Die eine braucht eben etwas mehr Spannung als die andere.


----------



## II_LEI_II (25. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

so die beiden Karten sind nun seit längerem eingebaut und performen super! Leider haben sich seit diesem Sommer einige kleine Problemchen eingeschlichen, bei denen ich ein wenig Hilfe brauche:

- Bei jedem Boot bekomme ich einen "Keyboard not detected" Error ==> Wenn der Anmeldebildschirm kommt, funktioniert die Tastatur dennoch in 65% der Fälle. Oft muss ich jedoch die USB-Buchse wechseln oder gar den PC reseten....
- Bei jedem zweiten Boot kommt ein "CPU-Fan" Error.
- Die hinteren 4x USB 2.0 Anschlüsse funktionieren nur noch sporadisch, wenn überhaupt...
- Die USB 3.0 Anschlüsse funktionieren zwar, aber hinsichtlich der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit der Dateien genau gleich schnell wie die 2.0 Anschlüsse ==> Das sollte doch anders sein?
- Meine über den Klinken-Anschluss eingesteckten Logitech Boxen (5.1) verhalten sich komisch. Nach 10min Musik oder Filme hören, fangen sie plötzlich und immer mehr an Rassel-Geräusche zu machen. Ein- und ausstecken bringt nichts. Ein Wackelkontakt scheint es nicht zu sein.

Was ich bisher gemacht habe: 1) Alle Anschlüsse am Mobo gecheckt und neu aus- und eingesteckt, 2) Alle Treiber aktualisiert, 3) Win10 Update geprüft.

Die Probleme bestehen leider immer noch? Müsste ich mal ein BIOS Update machen oder das System neu aufsetzen (OS habe ich seit ca. 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr neu aufgesetzt)? Wäre um etwas Hilfe froh !


----------



## Softy (25. September 2016)

Klingt irgendwie, als ob das Mainboard ne Macke hätte. BIOS Reset hast Du schon gemacht? 

BIOS Update kannst Du mal probieren, vielleicht bringts ja was. Glaub aber eher nicht.


----------



## TohruLP (25. September 2016)

mal was anderes; ich glaube du hast den Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler falsch herum. bei dir bläst der hintere Lüfter die Luft raus und der CPU-Lüfter saugt die Luft nach vorn durch den Kühler:


----------



## flotus1 (25. September 2016)

Ja, das sieht ziemlich falsch aus jetzt wo du es sagst


----------



## II_LEI_II (25. September 2016)

Ohje. Das ändern wir gleich mal -.-! Danke für den Hinweis... Was könnte ich sonst noch so gegen die Probleme unternehmen?

@Softy: gibt's für eine BIOS-Reset eine gute Anleitung? Noch nie gemacht... :_/!


----------



## Softy (25. September 2016)

Einfach PC vom Strom nehmen, BIOS Batterie raus, den On/off Schalter ein paar mal drücken, paar Minuten warten, BIOS Batterie rein, PC starten.

Alternativ gibt es vermutlich auch einen Jumper für nen BIOS Reset, aber ich würde es mit der Batterie machen.


----------



## chischko (25. September 2016)

Im Handbuch steht auch häufig was zur CLR_CMOS (Clear CMOS)... CMOS ist quasi der Speicher des Bios. 
Such einfach mal nach deinem Mainboard+ Clear CMOS bei Guhgl


----------



## Kaigo89 (16. Dezember 2016)

Ah guter Hinweis, das Problem hatte ich auch!


----------



## II_LEI_II (16. Dezember 2016)

Servus!


Das Problem habe ich mittlerweile etwas in den Griff bekommen, danke an alle!


Neue Frage: Ich habe mir ein neues Gehäuse (NZXT S340 Elite) und eine CPU-Wakü (NZXT Kraken x62) gekauft. Die aktuellen Komponenten möchte ich im neuen Gehäuse mit der neuen Wakü verbauen. Muss ich für einen guten Airflow noch zusätzliche Lüfter kaufen und wenn ja wie viele?


Lieben Gruss,


Lei


----------



## II_LEI_II (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mir folgendes Setup vorgestellt: 1 Frontlüfter, 2 Backlüfter und 1 Toplüfter.  Die CPU Wakü hat ja 2 Lüfter integriert. Werden diese Lüfter "nur" zur Kühlung des Aio-Wassers genutzt oder auch für das ganze System?


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2016)

Also. 
Vorne zwei, die rein blasen.
Hinten einer der die Luft raus zieht.
Der Wasserkasten hat zwei Lüfter, die blasen die Luft aus dem Deckel. Da brauchst du also keinen Lüfter extra.
Daher reichen drei Case Lüfter völlig aus.

Ach ja, du hast ja den Kranken X62.
Wie ist der denn so?
Wie ist dein Eindruck?
Lautstärke? Software? LED Effekt?


----------



## II_LEI_II (17. Dezember 2016)

Verstehe ich das dann richtig, dass ich nur noch 1 Lüfter besorgen muss? Die Wakü würde ich an die Front bauen (dann wären ja 2 Lüfter an der Front) und bräuchte also nur noch 1 Lüfter am Ende des Cases?

Ich muss es erst noch zusammen bauen. Ich wollte den PC mal general überholen ! Ich werd dann feedback geben. Ich möchte ausserdem noch evtl. eine HUE+ Lüftersteuerung einbauen. Hoffe das hat alles Platz xD


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2016)

Achso, du willst den Radiator vorne einbauen?
Dann kannst du die Lüfter nutzen, die schon vorhanden sind und den Radiator einfach vorschrauben.
Der Nachteil ist aber, dass du so warme Luft ins Case bekommst. Die Grafikkarte kriegt die warme Luft der CPU ab.
Das ist kontraproduktiv.
Ich würde den Radiator in den Deckel bauen. Der CPU macht das nichts aus, ob die nun 5° wärmer oder kühler ist.
Bei der Grafikkarte ist der Effekt aber größer, da das direkte Auswirkung auf den Boost hat. Je kühler die Karte, desto höher und länger der Boost.


----------



## II_LEI_II (17. Dezember 2016)

Ah ja, dann bau ich den Wakü-Radiator oben an, gute Idee. Danke!


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2016)

Dann passt das.
vorne zwei Lüfter, im Heck einen und die beiden Lüfter der Kraken zieht ja sowieso die warme Luft aus dem Case.
So betrachtet hast du 5 Case Lüfter.


----------

